# Ugly Sweater's Gone Wrong



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible.

*Off-Peak Specials *

*Free Lodging - Trophy Quest Special* - We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.






This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code *TROPHY2COOL!*






*February Special* - Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click HERE for details. Follow us on Instagram. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*. Stay in touch by following us on *Facebook.
*
*Primetimes - Advance Booking*

*Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes*

Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance.






*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up*

We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.






*Fishing Report*

Schooling Redfish have been a sight to see of late working over mud/shell and working off shorelines near bayou drains. Fog and misty morning today didn't hold things back on the duck hunting with full limits coming for two groups of mixed puddlers including a lot of Teal that have showed back up. It's alway nice to see the Blue and Green wing bullets of the North. Bending a rod coming off the duck hunt, Capt. Chris Cady led guests of Jason G. to solid slot Redfish and a mixture of Black Drum keepers working bait from the boat.

Topwaters and soft plastics will be the go to for Capt. Donnie Heath tomorrow with clients coming off of duck hunting and heading out to bend a rod drift fishing artificial's in the boat. Pick your water color then pick the lures. Finding off color water in the Winter can sometimes be a challenge. We love working darker lures like plumb/chart; dirty Tequila; Red/Shad etc. in off color stretches like behind Oyster boat tailings over shell. Clear water is the challenge but man the fish can stack up in it and you've got to have a game plan. That's when the Cotton Candy; Chart Flash; Bone/Glow and Limetreuse come out. Yo yo or down low and slow; water temperatures and ambient air temps will dictate the retrieve and speed. You'll have to figure it out day to day.

Bayou and bayou drains are stacking up with both Trout and Redfish and that's best played working slow wade fishing. Check out our *Photo Gallery*!

We just had our ugly sweater Christmas Party and that turned into an Ugly Outfit showdown and may have scarred some for life. Visions of Capt. Jeff Larson in his Tutu definitely "embedded" some vision along with Capt. Koltne Braun giving us his best Silence of the Lambs look. Ha, lots of fun and the kiddos had a blast. We hope you and yours are having as much fun as we are. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you!

We've got lots and lots of waterfowl hunting on tap as we head into the heart of the 2nd Split. The calendar is pretty tight but we've still got some openings for New Years weekend on the 30th and 31st. We'd love to have you.

Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues

*Alligator Season* - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings! Read More About It* HERE*

*Grain Season Hog* = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal - Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Have a Very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Checking In With Guests*

Checking In With Our Guests






Jamming In The Office to....


----------

